# Is this normal for BL novels?



## IraH927 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello I'm new to the forum and I am new to Warhammer 40k novels by BL. Even though I don't play the TT game, I am absolutely hooked with the novels and make it a point to buy two or three a week and collecting them.

I LOVE THE BOOKS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THEM!!! :biggrin:

But my main gripe is the misprints. Is it usually that many?

I would like to ask how you dear readers (especially if there are other obsessive compulsive readers like me out there) deal with their misprints?

***Noted ones that triggered my obsessive compulsiveness is in chapter 9 of "Galaxy in Flames" Horus refers to Magnus the Red as Ferrus Magnus (are they two completely different people or is 'Ferrus' some sort of great title given to primarchs?) and another in the The Founding where names are misspelled like Thoren -> Thorne in Ghostmaker and many others. It makes my reading very confusing. 

And whats the difference of the new prints (Ork axe logo) from the old one (Cool death with book logo) in terms of book, spine, cover and paper quality... over all make.

Thanks.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to the boards. Ferrus Manus AND Magnus are both Primarchs. Ferrus Manus isn't a title. As far as the coloring of binds I'm not sure. I think it might be when they're released. What book are you currently reading? If you're new to the lore, I would start with the Horus Heresy collected Visions background book. Then from there read the Horus Heresy novels _Horus Rising_, _False God_s and _Galaxy in Flames_ in that order. From there you can branch out into the other HH novels and eventually 40k. Good luck, there are quite a few books


----------



## IraH927 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks fifty, I have currently the finished the first five HH series and the Collected Visions, the Imperial Guard Omnibus Vol. 1 and I am now reading the three omnibus of Gaunts Ghosts. 

In your reading do you encounter misprints in BL books? Do you just let the misprints slide?

Im just saddened by the misprints, it really pains me, they're good books though..... just the misprints in texts... arrrgh!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think your misreading some of them. Like X51 said Ferrus Manus and Magnus are 2 separate primarchs. Sadly I have the HH series on my kindle so I can not refer to the page in question and look. I am a skim reader so I don't notice misprints all that often. 

Welcome to the Forums tho. Do you play yet or just reading the books?


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow you're really blazing through them books lol. That's quite a lot to read in such a short amount of time. The misprints really don't bother me. I think some, but not all of the misprints you're noticing are just characters you're not familiar with. In time you'll become fluent with the lore.

Also, here's an "encyclopedia" of sorts for Warhammer 40k lore. It's fan driven but, I'd say about 90% of the information is correct. It's a wikipedia type website that deals with Warhammer. If you're ever confused just search the site. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page

But don't forget to come to the Heresy boards and discuss as well  You seem like you're pretty into the lore. Tons of people here are really fluent in 40k lore. You'll learn a good amount.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I can sympathize with you Irah, and welcome to the Boards. I too have noticed numerous misprints and outright typos. I do actually recall Horus referring to Magnus as Ferrus Magnus. Hell I've noticed missing words, names mispelled, and people just go off the wall. They're talking about "Bob", then suddenly the name "Tom" jumps in and you're like 'Wtf ... who the hell is Tom?', then you realize they meant Bob and kept going.

For me personally, I just grit my teeth and assume in The King's English such things a acceptable and may in fact be the right way to do it by British standards. Then again -- maybe the editing and overlooking department need to stop sleeping in their damn offices and review the books!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are to busy spending money suing fansites.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

IraH927 said:


> Hello I'm new to the forum and I am new to Warhammer 40k novels by BL. Even though I don't play the TT game, I am absolutely hooked with the novels and make it a point to buy two or three a week and collecting them.
> 
> I LOVE THE BOOKS EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THEM!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I read Galaxy in Flames twice and the error of mixing two Primarchs is something I havent noticed, but I do find errors here and there and I cant say they dont bother me becayse they do. But I try and make my own interpretations and think, what do I think?  Then I go halfway and look past them. Fallen Angels for instant, you will see some obvious character mix ups.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

you get used to the odd typo and misprint in BL novels. look, they are not a mega huge publishing house with rooms full of editors and proof readers. So there are going to be the odd mistakes. my tip when you find one is... get over it and read on. It takes nothing away from the amazing story(s). I just hope you children are understanding when you pick apart their first essay when they hit high school  just jokes.


----------



## IraH927 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah maybe you guys are right. :| but I was really hoping to make my a corner of my library (called THE LIBRARIUM hehehe) full of BL novels to share with my future kids. Its just a shame the stories are a little fussed out because of typos.....

BTW... i just bought 3 copies of Galaxy in Flames, 2 of The Saint and 2 of the Imperial Guard Omnibus from 3 different stores, all contained the same error before I finally gave up and start to get over it. 

Novel's stories are top notch though.... for science fiction.  I would re-buy all of my collection if they announce they would be reprinting them with proper edits though. 

I have seen "Nemesis" with a tag "Edited by Christian Dunn" is it really edited?  Is it any good? 

@forkmaster: it is in page 201 of chapter 9... Horus said, "If Fulgrim brings *Ferrus Magnus* into the fold then we have as good as won."


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

In that case, he is definitely talking about Ferrus Manus.

I want to first state a caveat: I understand your frustration in regards to typos, etc... even though, personally, I have never seen them in anything approaching an amount that would prevent me from reading them.

Having said that... why would you buy multiple copies of the same books? It's not like they were individually typed. If you open two books, and they are both from the same printing, they will have the same errors.


----------



## IraH927 (Feb 11, 2011)

^Probably out of impulsiveness and fraustration. 

It's just that I've never read a novel with so much typos... my mistake, but the past is past. I'll just have to get over it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I might have missed it simply then! But seeing how "Manus" becomes "Magnus" by mistake, I could imagine.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah they have typos, they have "fluff" inaccuracies and what not... Christian Dunn is one of the worst Editors in history. My blind dog could edit a better book than he any day. The Nemesis book was alright, a different look at the Heresy, so it's a diversionary effort that pays off in little dividends. You do seem to be a little OCD though man, you'll just have to look past the inaccuracies, and simple typos and see the books as what they are... an enjoyable read that brings the Table Top gamer that much closer to being involved in their little toy mens "lives".


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Just as a note, BL are always happy for people to send them details of errors that are spotted, which will enable them to make changes for any future copies of the books.

From BL's website here:

*How do I report a typographical error in one of your books?*

Please contact us listing the book title, page number and details of the error.


----------

